# Berlin



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

Any word on the ice or bite at berlin? Haven't been there for quite awhile and was thinking of going there this weekend instead of mosquito.


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Fished Berlin 1/17 /18 got on the water and drilled in at about Daybreak ,fishing with a buddy of mine. Drilled several holes around in an undisclosed location looking for approximately 15 foot of water. FishedTill 4p.m. fish were biting as we left with these 12 walleye and a crappie as well. The fish were 15 to 21 in, all came off of jigging Shad rap and vibe. Released couple Channel Cats and numerous large carp. Water was pretty stained but did not seem to matter, although we did fish the evening before to no avail due to very muddy water. Ice was approximately 8 in thick top player is a little milky that has refroze after that rain last week bottom 6 in of ice is clear hard. Good luck.
View attachment 253154


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Fantastic work Eyegagger. Nice looking fish! Sounds like a pretty active day to me.


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent u a pm eyegagger


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

hahahahaha should prob call the dude that showed you were to get em next time he would prob appreciate it instead of no invite at all


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

1MoreKast said:


> Fantastic work Eyegagger. Nice looking fish! Sounds like a pretty active day to me.


Yeah I think being overcast until about 3 p.m. and the fact that the lake is snow-covered and the waters dirty really helped us out on the all day bite. It was real nice considering those days are few and far between for most Inland Lakes around Ohio. My buddy that fishes with me said (who needs Catawba). Although you're not going to pull a limit of ten-pounders out of Berlin which if you took that many females out would not be good for the population anyway. I did lose a fish that was over 10 lb never did get to see. Most would probably say it was a carp or a catfish but it was dead weight Rod pumping , drag squealing , and my line was not slimy, if you know what I mean???


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

25asnyder said:


> hahahahaha should prob call the dude that showed you were to get em next time he would prob appreciate it instead of no invite at all[/ not to talk for Br or nothing but he did tell me that he did call simp oh, and he said he was going to Muzz. Anyway it's none of my business just in case he doesn't reply. When you Get some time off work let's get up to Erie!!! I honestly think the only reason he takes me is cuz I'm the only one off work this time of year. But that's okay with me. Although the last three trips to Berlin which included a trip to the roadbed and a couple other places I had not caught a fish. So I think this was well deserved and I had a blast. It felt like we were on Erie!


----------



## NoWake (Mar 6, 2010)

I was out until 6 30 no luck but i was in 12ft . Screen was lit but nothing..thinking i will use minnows next time.


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

NoWake said:


> I was out until 6 30 no luck but i was in 12ft . Screen was lit but nothing..thinking i will use minnows next time.


I'm not trying to be mr. Know It All or Nothing But if you're not pulling fish off the bottom or having fish follow your lure on your flasher I would keep moving around that's just what has worked for me most of the time. Anyway good luck out there let us know if the minnows help out


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Eyegagger said:


> Yeah I think being overcast until about 3 p.m. and the fact that the lake is snow-covered and the waters dirty really helped us out on the all day bite. It was real nice considering those days are few and far between for most Inland Lakes around Ohio. My buddy that fishes with me said (who needs Catawba). Although you're not going to pull a limit of ten-pounders out of Berlin which if you took that many females out would not be good for the population anyway. I did lose a fish that was over 10 lb never did get to see. Most would probably say it was a carp or a catfish but it was dead weight Rod pumping , drag squealing , and my line was not slimy, if you know what I mean???


Haha oh yeah! You can really tell with those head shakes and runs what you're pulling up! That's awesome man. Agreed...I'd take those smaller fish home anyways instead of those slob 10 pounders for eating. As much fun as they are to catch I think you get a better dinner plate with those 18 - 20" eyes. A few of those fish you have on the ice look very healthy! Oink Oink


----------



## mattlecon (Aug 6, 2013)

NoWake said:


> I was out until 6 30 no luck but i was in 12ft . Screen was lit but nothing..thinking i will use minnows next time.[
> I was there as well from dawn till dusk I bet i drilled 40 holes in different depths in attempts to find active fish and as you stated the screen was lit up for me as well. But nothing was working for me not even minnows. I also was able to pull fish off the bottom and chase but they would not take. Maybe it was just me but thats how it went for me yesterday. Marked alot of fish and had alot of lookers just know takers and the marks where good marks too.


----------



## Brigbart77 (Dec 31, 2017)

25asnyder said:


> hahahahaha should prob call the dude that showed you were to get em next time he would prob appreciate it instead of no invite at all


Been asking him everyday that's how I roll brother


----------



## Brigbart77 (Dec 31, 2017)

25asnyder said:


> hahahahaha should prob call the dude that showed you were to get em next time he would prob appreciate it instead of no invite at all





sharkie said:


> Any word on the ice or bite at berlin? Haven't been there for quite awhile and was thinking of going there this weekend instead of mosquito.


It's hit and miss but you can get some if you keep fishing on the right day


----------



## NoWake (Mar 6, 2010)

Was going out today but i couldn't find my jign raps so off to fisherman's central . I cant give up so i am switching up my game plan n will try again tomorrow .


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Keep Rippin no discouragement meant any body that ice fishes is a good red blooded American in my book


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

1MoreKast said:


> Haha oh yeah! You can really tell with those head shakes and runs what you're pulling up! That's awesome man. Agreed...I'd take those smaller fish home anyways instead of those slob 10 pounders for eating. As much fun as they are to catch I think you get a better dinner plate with those 18 - 20" eyes. A few of those fish you have on the ice look very healthy! Oink Oink[/QUOTE they were nice and fat there is an abundant Bait fish resource in Berlin, as you probably know as well. And yeah that size is about the best eating no Brown meat on skin side. I really hate to keep I'm more than a couple big female walleye meaning 5 lb Plus simply due to the fact that they are breeding stock for the future of our sport. That's awesome how you can relate to the big fish that I lost I can tell you've definitely been there as well! Fish on and good luck


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

The same thing happened to me today as well at Berlin fished from about 6:15 a.m. until sunset, was a solo Mission today. Once I got to where I was going I drilled in and took a few shots with my Vexilar. Same as you said the screen was just lit up immediately from about 6 foot to the bottom. After fishing for a few hours with not even as much as a strike, although they were chasing it off the bottom itseemed to be more of a curiosity thing than actually being hungry and striking. Anyway , usually with my experience, if there's a ton of bait I usually do not do well in that spot kind of like today. Only hooked 2 fish throughout the day, they were in the 3 lb plus range not positive on species as I did not have them on long enough to see them. Really had to go with unconventional lures which I did not have a whole lot of confidence in I pretty much threw the box at them today to no avail. On recent trips, when I was catching them and they were aggressively feeding the only Marks were coming off the bottom and a few Bait fish coming through here in there usually in the upper part of the water column. This same scenario has happened to me a few times this year it's very discouraging to fish all day and not land a fish in the same spot you were throwing back 2 to 4 lb fish the day before because you already had your limit but did not want to leave yet . What would we do without our flashers?? Good luckfishing, and be safe on the ice!


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

25asnyder said:


> Keep Rippin no discouragement meant any body that ice fishes is a good red blooded American in my book


Amen to that brother!!


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

1MoreKast said:


> Fantastic work Eyegagger. Nice looking fish! Sounds like a pretty active day to me.


It was a very active but strange day I caught my fish in the morning before noon. My fishing partner did not catch a fish until 2 although by 3 he caught his limit one rod, in the most unorthodox jigging cadence I've ever seen. It was very effective though as he out fished Me by about five fish, catch and release of course. I can say we definitely had to put a lot of time in for it finally paid off four trips for me without a fish before this one. Good luck fishing! Try a double pump and lift jigging technique next time maybe it'll work for you!


----------



## viking (Jan 25, 2011)

THANKS FOR THE TIP HEADIN OUT IN 1 HOUR DON'T KNOW WHAT SPOT YET


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Dang I need a o get out there


----------



## viking (Jan 25, 2011)

Any body headin back up today? Only got 4 yesterday all throw backs wrong spot again!!!!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

viking said:


> Any body headin back up today? Only got 4 yesterday all throw backs wrong spot again!!!!!



WT' jim? Like You & me,,,, always WRONG SPOT,,, & or Wrong Day!??????????
Hey,,,, great name for the Boat! "Wrong Spot"! ;>)


----------



## viking (Jan 25, 2011)

If I ever get mine up n running again I might. Are u going to hit the water next week? Let me know.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Eyegagger said:


> Fished Berlin 1/17 /18 got on the water and drilled in at about Daybreak ,fishing with a buddy of mine. Drilled several holes around in an undisclosed location looking for approximately 15 foot of water. FishedTill 4p.m. fish were biting as we left with these 12 walleye and a crappie as well. The fish were 15 to 21 in, all came off of jigging Shad rap and vibe. Released couple Channel Cats and numerous large carp. Water was pretty stained but did not seem to matter, although we did fish the evening before to no avail due to very muddy water. Ice was approximately 8 in thick top player is a little milky that has refroze after that rain last week bottom 6 in of ice is clear hard. Good luck.
> View attachment 253154


Beautiful! Great catch! I don't have the guts to get out there...don't know enough.


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

sharkie said:


> Any word on the ice or bite at berlin? Haven't been there for quite awhile and was thinking of going there this weekend instead of mosquito.


Was sketchy yesterday in spots very random thickness some of mill creek open up and shore ice around bonner loose. Mudhole with of 224 2" via. Fishing completely sucked. Appears water rose a good bit today so probably even worse now


----------



## Brigbart77 (Dec 31, 2017)

jiggineyes22 said:


> Was sketchy yesterday in spots very random thickness some of mill creek open up and shore ice around bonner loose. Mudhole with of 224 2" via. Fishing completely sucked. Appears water rose a good bit today so probably even worse now


Gonna go look around feeling heartbroken lol


----------

